# how to make vending machine lock pick



## libro

Most vending machines take special keys for theyre tubular locks. They are terrible to pick unless you have a special lock pick. They can be a 100 dollars or more, but you can make one easily. Just go to the locks at the hardware store, and find a tubular key that has the same number of pins as your target machine. Then follow the instructions in the pdf attached to this post to make the key into a pick.


----------



## eske silver

Nice post. Thanks!


----------



## libro

eske karl said:


> Nice post. Thanks!


Your welcome! Those things are alarmed and vandalism/burglary isnt always a good idea. So just opening it saves time and possibly jail time


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

damn, this is wicked!


----------



## todd

has anyone tried this yet?


----------

